# Anyone for FREE LD phone calls in S, Ontario



## rj (Apr 1, 2003)

Check out this site for making free long distance phone calls in southern Ontario.

http://www.labattblueline.com/

http://www.labattblueline.com/map.html

You can even register your cell phone, but you still have to pay for local air time.


----------



## minstrel (Sep 9, 2002)

Hi, all

I've been using Labattblueline for about eight months. Overall, its great! Once in a while, audio quality suffers, since its internet-based.
But, what's not to love about free long distance







!

Steve


----------



## rj (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanks for your input minstrel.

On the related subject of long distance phone calls that I have to pay for.  
Can anyone offer any advice on WinTel . . .

http://www.win-tel.ca/

or Primus . . .

http://www.primus.ca/home.html

versus Bell Canada.









Thank you.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

The best solution to long distance calls that I have is to use a video conferencing app like Messenger and not only talk to the person but you get to see them as well. There are some time delays issues but this can be fixed by both parties having hi-speed internet.


----------

